# folding milking stand



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

I've gone around and around on how to make an easily folded milking stand. (yeah, reality says once i'm using it regularly, i will just work around it, but for now, just needing it for hoof trimming etc, i'd like a folding one) I know there is a link somewhere around here but no plans, just pictures. Im usually good at winging building projects, but i can't get the idea on how to fold the legs on this one.

What i was wondering is has anyone tried something like this? 
http://www.oes.org/page2/9058~Homemade_Grooming_Table.html

Someone told me a long time ago i could make my own dog grooming table, and i was going to, but found one cheap, so i didn't bother. I just looked up the legs at home depot's site, and they look like they might be able to be shortened to a better height for a milking stand.

What do you think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont know if that woud work but you can try it. I think it would be to far off the ground and not sturdy enough.

did you check this one out?

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=4797&hilit=stand&start=15


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, that is the thing that first brought me to this site. But i didn't get how he did the back legs.

I have the basic stand done, and the head gate folds down nicely. I bought the legs, and i am working on modifying them. They are 29 inches high, and i am pretty sure i can knock them down to 16 or 17. I attached them after the first modification on the upper part, and was going to chop down the lower legs tomorrow. It seems fairly sturdy, people do use them for dog grooming tables and my goats weigh about the same as my dog. We'll see. The legs were basically free, b/c i returned something to Home Depot today that i bought two years ago, and they gave me store credit that almost covered the cost of the legs. (since i spent the money two years ago it doesn't count now - at least that's what i tell DH :greengrin: ) 

I'll post pics when i finish.


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

okay, it's all done, except for the hook/eye on the headgate. DH needed his barn back, so i finished it and moved it over to my barn, and let the goaties get up and try it out today with the feeder - i loosely looped a rope around the head gate, and wouldn't let them eat unless they put their head thru the gate. Everyone had lots of fun.

I have a question. Has anyone else built the one on the fiasco farm site? I used 1 x 4's like it said, and it seems awful flimsy - not the main stand, but the head gate part. I was just reading the post about the goat that hated being milked, and was hanging herself off the milking stand, and started thinking that if my girls started struggling, it didn't seem like it would hold them.


----------

